# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Терпение

## Irina

_Потерпите… что означает это слово? Почему мы разочарованно вздыхаем, когда слышим его? Да потому что знаем, что то, чего желаем, будет не сейчас, не сию же минуту, а гораздо позже, и нам снова придется сидеть у окошка и ждать-ждать-ждать…_
Можно ли научиться терпению или это заложено в нас изначально?

----------


## multiarc

Определение:



> Терпение -- настойчивость, упорство и выдержка в каком-нибудь деле, работе.


Бездействовать тоже надо уметь =). На счёт того есть ли первично в нас терпение, надо детство вспомнить, ну никакого терпения в нас не было )). Хотя буду говорить только за себя. И спрошу о остальных кто помнит своё детство : было ли в вас терпение? Научится можно, конечно.

----------


## Irina

Я думаю что было, хотя усидчивость это немного другое

----------

